# Lost Reruns Seasons 1-4



## ajlee7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Lost reruns will run in order on SciFi and G4 channels starting this Monday 9/15.

http://io9.com/5022797/lost-to-go-home-to-sci-fi-channel
http://www.g4tv.com/lost

In NY WABC 7, Lost will be aired 12:05a and 1:05a Sun Morning. The 2 pilot aired this morning in HD!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Will these be as broadcast, or will ther be additional content cuts made to allow for additional commercial time?

The Sci-Fi showings wil be in four-hour blocks rather than a single episode, at least according to the on-line schedule.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I know the ones on G4 have been advertised as Lost 2.0 with pop-ups and directory's commentaries.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

I was surprised when my "dormant" first-run-only season pass recorded the pilot episode of Lost the other day.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Also, it appears NBC is airing LOST reruns as well. My local NBC affiliate is airing them at like 5am.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

I thought season passes were channel-specific. Why did mine record another episode of Lost on SciFi?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Also, it appears NBC is airing LOST reruns as well. My local NBC affiliate is airing them at like 5am.


NBC is not airing LOST.

The fact a local channel is airing the episodes doesn't mean its network is.

As mentioned above, in addition to the G4 and SciFi showings, it's also gone into syndication, and those showings can be on ANY channel in a given market, no matter what network they might be attached to.

The local channels are running it on their own, from their own studios and playback equipment. This is not a network feed.


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

My "Network" TV is airing it here in Tucson (in hi-def) sunday nights. I think sunday nights. Not the NBC affiliate here.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

MeStinkBAD said:


> My "Network" TV is airing it here in Tucson (in hi-def) sunday nights. I think sunday nights. Not the NBC affiliate here.


As said, no terrestrial networks are running LOST except for ABC.

Your local channel is running it on its own. "MyNetworkTV" is not running the show.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

The lack of repeats is really annoying, because Heroes and Prison Break both occupy my 9pm slot, so I'm going to miss at least one Lost episode every Monday, possibly more once My Own Worst Enemy and Dollhouse start broadcasting. Monday prime-time is a terrible choice of days.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Ummm....

Watch one, TiVo the other?

Dual tuner machine?

Multiple TiVos?


----------

